# Sabo vs. Jozu



## Shanks (Feb 7, 2014)

Can haki infused Shaolin martial art Dragon talon and the demon pipe crushing force break  through Diamond Jozu's defense?


*Mind set:* Jozu thinks Sabo killed ace and Sabo thinks Jozu kill ace.
*Location:* Random Island
*Distance Apart*: 20 meters
*Restrictions: *Sabo cannot use the other 70 other Shaolin martial arts and fishman karate, Sabo cannot use elemental haki, Sabo cannot use CoTC to split lands.

Who wins?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Feb 7, 2014)

Until otherwise shown, Jozu takes this.


----------



## Slenderman (Feb 7, 2014)

I personally think that Sabo is stronger but I won't pick as I haven't seen sufficient feats from Sabo. Once we get some more info and feats I would probably be able to pick.


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 7, 2014)

Sabo controls Jozu with Doflamingo's strings.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Feb 7, 2014)

He's got the hype, but Sabo needs more feats before anyone claim's he can beat Jozu.


----------



## Quuon (Feb 8, 2014)

Sabo's gotta show more.

For now Jozu is the victor.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Feb 8, 2014)

_I think Sabo is as strong or stronger, but there's no way to prove it yet. His feats are fairly disconnected from the usual benchmarks right now, maybe by the end of this arc we'll get a clearer picture of his standings in the OP world strength wise._


----------



## Shinthia (Feb 8, 2014)

Its basically a prediction type of thread cause Sabo has close to no feats.

My current prediction on Sabo's strength is Sabo >= Marco . And u should know what that means.


----------



## RF (Feb 8, 2014)

Sabo is really fucking overrated.

Joz wins.


----------



## trance (Feb 8, 2014)

Jozu wins. What difficulty is unknown. Probably mid/high. Just a rough guess. We don't really have much to go on to gauge Sabo's strength other than he _might_ be as strong as Ace could've been had he survived (but there's a lot of factors we'd have to take into consideration before this even becomes close to being accepted) and that his Haki is stronger than Burgess' who himself is fairly unknown in terms of overall power ranking.


----------



## warismydestiny (Feb 8, 2014)

jozu takes this mid/high difficulty


----------



## tanman (Feb 8, 2014)

Jozu is the victor based on what we've seen thus far.
Breaking Burgess' armor =/= Breaking Diamond


----------



## Rob (Feb 8, 2014)

The hell is this? 

Jozu rips him another asshole.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Feb 8, 2014)

What said:


> Sabo controls Jozu with Doflamingo's strings.


You heard it here first folks, DD will die in this arc, and Sabo will take his DF for his own use! 


Sakazuki said:


> *Sabo is really fucking overrated.*
> 
> Joz wins.


I know, a pal of mine fanboys him to no end, and is in his top ten faves already. Not me. Why? Because I DON'T KNOW HIM.


----------



## Halcyon (Feb 8, 2014)

The fuck is this? Nothing he's shown has put him on par with Jozu.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 8, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> The fuck is this? Nothing he's shown has put him on par with Jozu.



Yes.  
Let's wait until we see him throw 10 ton iceberg 30  feet into the air (Because everybody who can beat Josu can at least do that ) and then he might stand a chance


----------



## Orca (Feb 8, 2014)

Sabo should win this based on Sabo = Ace+2yrs > Jozu.

Only way I can see jozu winning is if Sabo wasn't as strong as ace 2yrs ago or he didn't grow at the same rate as ace. And I dont see why he shouldn't grow at the same rate as ace.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 8, 2014)

Luffee said:


> Sabo should win this based on Sabo = Ace+2yrs > Jozu.
> 
> Only way I can see jozu winning is if Sabo wasn't as strong as ace 2yrs ago or he didn't grow at the same rate as ace. And I dont see why he shouldn't grow at the same rate as ace.



Even if the possibility exists that he doesn't  have the same potential  the difference wouldn't be anything significant.


----------



## Orca (Feb 8, 2014)

@canute

True.


----------



## Rob (Feb 8, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Yes.
> Let's wait until we see him throw 10 ton iceberg 30  feet into the air (Because everybody who can beat Josu can at least do that ) and then he might stand a chance





Luffee said:


> Sabo should win this based on Sabo = Ace+2yrs > Jozu.
> 
> .





Lionel Messi said:


> Its basically a prediction type of thread cause Sabo has close to no feats.
> 
> My current prediction on Sabo's strength is Sabo >= Marco . And u should know what that means.


Messi trolling 

Good one man.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 8, 2014)

With all these restrictions of course Sabo loses.


----------



## Shinthia (Feb 8, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Messi trolling
> 
> Good one man.


D E A L W I T H I T


----------



## Harard (Feb 8, 2014)

Lionel Messi said:


> Its basically a prediction type of thread cause Sabo has close to no feats.
> 
> My current prediction on Sabo's strength is Sabo >= Marco . And u should know what that means.



You know, Sabo has become the most overrated character in One Piece. Now, we have people like Messi thinking Sabo could give an admiral a great run for their money.

The obvious answer to this question is Jozu.

Your trolling sucks btw.



Luffee said:


> Sabo should win this based on Sabo = Ace+2yrs > Jozu.
> 
> Only way I can see jozu winning is if Sabo wasn't as strong as ace 2yrs ago or he didn't grow at the same rate as ace. And I dont see why he shouldn't grow at the same rate as ace.



Sabo was never equal to Ace as kids to begin with. They were close, but not equals.

Why should Sabo have the same growth rate as Ace? Because they knew each other as kids? Shouldn't it be obvious that potential wise, it's meant to be Ace and Luffy, then everyone else?


----------



## Shanks (Feb 8, 2014)

This is mainly prediction based on hype and potential. It is also alot easier to predict now that he out haki one of the top BB commanders. People who say Jozu can mid dif is seriously retarded and should drop the manga or stick their head into a hole to avoid the embarrassment.

And people using the 'based on what we've seen' so far, you're probably saying Nami god-stomp kaido also, I suppose.


All things considered, they are about the same level right now. If Sabo gets the Mera Mera no mi, he will no doubt be Marco's level or slightly higher.


----------



## Urouge (Feb 8, 2014)

Sakazuki said:


> Sabo is really fucking overrated.
> 
> Joz wins.



this 

he has to be the most wanked char since the pts


----------



## Orca (Feb 8, 2014)

> Sabo was never equal to Ace as kids to begin with. They were close, but not equals.



They were so close that they were practically equals. Saying that "they were close but not equals" means nothing as far as the purpose of this debate is concerned.



> Why should Sabo have the same growth rate as Ace? Because they knew each other as kids? Shouldn't it be obvious that potential wise, it's meant to be Ace and Luffy, then everyone else?



Because the author specifically showed us that they were equals(practically) during a flashback. It wasn't trivial information. Oda showed us that Sabo had the same potential as ace. So there's no reason to believe that Sabo doesn't have the same Growth rate.

I would like to know your reasoning for why it's Ace and Luffy and then everyone else? Why can't Sabo be grouped with them?


----------



## Magician (Feb 8, 2014)

Sabo solo's.


----------



## trance (Feb 8, 2014)

> I would like to know your reasoning for why it's Ace and Luffy and then everyone else? Why can't Sabo be grouped with them?



They probably think that because, unlike Ace and Luffy, Sabo lacks any extraordinary heritage (that we know of).


----------



## Beast (Feb 8, 2014)

I would say more or less around the same level, if sabo came out as the weaker man, i wouldn't say it is that much of a difference, which is still understandable.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Feb 8, 2014)

Urouge said:


> this
> 
> he has to be the most wanked char since the pts


It's either Sabo or Doflamingo. I actually think they're beating out Mihawk for the title of most overrated character in OP.


Lionel Messi said:


> D E A L W I T H I T





Harard said:


> Your trolling sucks btw.


A wise poster named Gold Roger once said this on the topic of trolling: "It's pretty sad when you see trolls that aren't very good at it. They make it so obvious that they're trolls. The point is to look like you're serious to make people rage then insult their logic. Always works."


----------



## Extravlad (Feb 8, 2014)

Sabo is not even stronger than Vista. Also he was a bit weaker than Ace when they were kid, but Ace with mera mera is way stronger than fruitless Ace.


----------



## blueframe01 (Feb 9, 2014)

leaning towards Jozu, but hel'' take him in nothing less than extreme diff IMO. If Sabo was indeed at Ace's level , then the 2 extra years would have given him enough growth to be at Jozu's level IMO. Jozu isn't that much stronger than Dofla, who will be beaten by Luffy this arc. Sabo is quite possibly a step above Luffy now, so should be fully capable of fight Jozu IMO.

However I'll lean towards Jozu due to to the fact he is pretty damm durable against brawlers.


----------



## Extravlad (Feb 9, 2014)

Ace with Mera Mera > Sabo.
And it's not even close.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Feb 9, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Ace with Mera Mera > Sabo.
> And it's not even close.


It depends on their growth rate. It's also possible Sabo got a head start because of being with the Revolutionaries. I'm still going with Jozu though.


blueframe01 said:


> leaning towards Jozu, but hel'' take him in nothing less than extreme diff IMO. If Sabo was indeed at Ace's level , then the 2 extra years would have given him enough growth to be at Jozu's level IMO. Jozu isn't that much stronger than Dofla, *who will be beaten by Luffy this arc.* Sabo is quite possibly a step above Luffy now, so should be fully capable of fight Jozu IMO.
> 
> However I'll lean towards Jozu due to to the fact he is pretty damm durable against brawlers.


There are two ways Luffy beats DD: 1.) Luffy has some serious firepower stored away, or 2.) Luffy gets help from plot. I have to go with the latter, unless the gap between Luffy and his M3 counterparts got that big, I doubt he can take out DD without help.


----------



## blueframe01 (Feb 9, 2014)

TheTeaIsGood2 said:


> It depends on their growth rate. It's also possible Sabo got a head start because of being with the Revolutionaries. I'm still going with Jozu though.
> 
> There are two ways Luffy beats DD: 1.) Luffy has some serious firepower stored away, or 2.) Luffy gets help from plot. I have to go with the latter, unless the gap between Luffy and his M3 counterparts got that big, I doubt he can take out DD without help.



No amount of plot can help Luffy beat Dofla, unless he is actually close to him in strength. That said Sabo should be a level above Luffy which puts him around Jozu's strength.


----------



## Dunno (Feb 9, 2014)

Sabo wins high diff. Jozu hasn't shown the offensive capabilities to take down a fighter of that level.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Feb 9, 2014)

Dunno said:


> Sabo wins high diff. *Jozu hasn't shown the offensive capabilities to take down a fighter of that level.*



*Spoiler*: __ 








:ignoramus


blueframe01 said:


> No amount of plot can help Luffy beat Dofla, unless he is actually close to him in strength.


Plot can make DD forget to use Parasite, not use his powers at all (like Croc did, until it was too late), give Luffy a team to fight DD with before KOing him one on one (ie. Thriller Bark), etc. The list is endless.


blueframe01 said:


> That said Sabo should be a level above Luffy which puts him around Jozu's strength.


The brothers should all be fairly close to each other in terms of strength. At best, I could put Sabo around Vista's level.


----------



## blueframe01 (Feb 9, 2014)

TheTeaIsGood2 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





So unless you think that VIsta isn't capable of pushing Jozu all the way, you do agree with me on Sabo's overall strength?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Feb 9, 2014)

blueframe01 said:


> So unless you think that VIsta isn't capable of pushing Jozu all the way


I can see Vista putting up a better fight than Sabo unless future feats show otherwise.


blueframe01 said:


> you do agree with me on Sabo's overall strength?


If you think that Sabo should be a bit ahead of Luffy, then yes, I agree.


----------



## Kings Disposition (Feb 9, 2014)

Dunno said:


> Sabo wins high diff. Jozu hasn't shown the offensive capabilities to take down a fighter of that level.


How in holy hell can you possibly say this when  Jozu has shown to be able stand toe to toe with an admiral level fighter, launched said Admiral fighter with a physical blow, and has one of if not the best strength feat in the entire manga????


----------



## Rob (Feb 9, 2014)

Jozu>Vista>Sabo, FOR NOW...

Sabo could be as strong as Vista...
We will have to wait and see.
Anything past that point seems rather ridiculous.


----------



## RF (Feb 9, 2014)

Dunno said:


> Sabo wins high diff. Jozu hasn't shown the offensive capabilities to take down a fighter of that level.



This post ...


----------



## Shinthia (Feb 9, 2014)

Harard said:


> You know, Sabo has become the most overrated character in One Piece. Now, we have people like Messi thinking Sabo could give an admiral a great run for their money.
> 
> The obvious answer to this question is Jozu.
> 
> Your trolling sucks btw.



Its a prediction of mine and i dont see it to be impossible at all. U can say its unlikely and i wount blame u for saying that but u cant say its impossible or whoever is predicting it is trolling just because u dont agree with it.

Oda showed that Sabo & Ace were almost equal when they were a kid and i dont like to ignore that like most of the people in here. I see that as an implication that Sabo is close to Ace in every version. If Ace were alive at this moment he would have been Admiral/Yonkou level (imo) so Sabo being an yonkou first mate level or stronger is reasonable in that sense.

As for the growth rate debate , look at Sanji & Zoro. They dont have the same growth rate as Luffy yet still they r never too far from Luffy. They r always close to Luffy. U dont need to have the exact same growth rate like Luffy/Ace to remain on the same general level with them.

Edit: i also like the theory that Sabo is not same level as Ace right now but after getting his DF , Sabo will be as strong as Ace.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Feb 9, 2014)

Sakazuki said:


> This post ...


Did you expect anything else?


Kings Disposition said:


> How in holy hell can you possibly say this when  Jozu has shown to be able stand toe to toe with an admiral level fighter, launched said Admiral fighter with a physical blow, and has one of if not the best strength feat in the entire manga????


Don't mind him. He thinks Mihawk can beat Jozu with his fucking pocket knife.


RobLucciRapes said:


> Jozu>Vista>Sabo, FOR NOW...
> 
> Sabo could be as strong as Vista...
> We will have to wait and see.
> Anything past that point seems rather ridiculous.


A fine estimation indeed.


----------



## Dunno (Feb 9, 2014)

Kings Disposition said:


> How in holy hell can you possibly say this when  Jozu has shown to be able stand toe to toe with an admiral level fighter, launched said Admiral fighter with a physical blow, and has one of if not the best strength feat in the entire manga????



Because he also got one-shot by that admiral as soon as he got distracted, he failed to do any meaningful damage at all to the same admiral and his strength feat is exactly what it sounds like, a strength feat. It doesn't actually have much to do with his offensive capabilities, since he has shown that he can't even deal enough damage to Crocodile to hinder his ability to fight for more than a moment. I might also be exaggerating slightly to counteract all of the people who overrate Jozu immensely.

And yeah, unarmed Mihawk/Shanks would beat Jozu, DF-less Akainu/Aokiji/Kizaru would beat Jozu and the other top tiers would also beat Jozu without their main fighting-style.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Feb 9, 2014)

Dunno said:


> Because he also got one-shot by that admiral as soon as he got distracted


Which is the nature of Aokiji's DF. And Aokiji couldn't one shot him until Jozu was distracted.


Dunno said:


> he failed to do any meaningful damage at all to the same admiral


Jozu could actually make Aokiji bleed.


Dunno said:


> and his strength feat is exactly what it sounds like, a strength feat.


Which is one of the best feats in the manga.


Dunno said:


> It doesn't actually have much to do with his offensive capabilities, since he has shown *that he can't even deal enough damage to Crocodile to hinder his ability to fight for more than a moment.*


Plot armor.


Dunno said:


> I might also be exaggerating slightly to counteract all of the people who overrate Jozu immensely.


In other words, you're still full of shit.


Dunno said:


> And yeah, unarmed Mihawk/Shanks would beat Jozu, DF-less Akainu/Aokiji/Kizaru would beat Jozu and the other top tiers would also beat Jozu without their main fighting-style.


And you missed the words of wisdom on how to troll properly.


----------



## Rob (Feb 9, 2014)

*Grabs Popcorn*


----------



## Dunno (Feb 9, 2014)

TheTeaIsGood2 said:


> Which is the nature of Aokiji's DF. And Aokiji couldn't one shot him until Jozu was distracted.



Then how come he hasn't been able to one-shot anyone else who's considered strong? WB, DD and Akainu (off-paneled) have all resisted his freezing in some way. Why wouldn't Jozu be able to? The only ones who have been one-shot by Aokiji are the SHs, that VA who helped Robin, probably some fodder and Jozu. And being distracted in the middle of a battlefield when you are currently fighting an admiral is a negative feat in itself. 



TheTeaIsGood2 said:


> Jozu could actually make Aokiji bleed.



Yes he could, when he caught him off-guard he could make Aokiji's lip bleed... I don't think that's an argument in Jozu's favour. 



TheTeaIsGood2 said:


> Which is one of the best feats in the manga.



Nope. It's one of the best strength feats, after Garp's and Mihawk's, but it's nowhere near one of the best overall feats. All of the admirals have better, Shanks has better, Doflamingo has better, hell even Law has better since cutting PH.  



TheTeaIsGood2 said:


> Plot armor.



Yeah... Every time someone survives, it's because of plot armour. You might not know this but plot is actually the driving force of One Piece. Everything that happens is plot, even the fact that some characters are stronger than others is plot. You don't see me saying "WB being stronger than Lucci is because of plot" even though it actually is true. Writing something off as "plot armour" is a convenient way of ignoring the things that doesn't fit into your own idea of the manga. 



TheTeaIsGood2 said:


> In other words, you're still full of shit.



Nope, I'm only man enough to admit to myself and anyone else that I am biased, just like you and everyone else everywhere are.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Feb 9, 2014)

Dunno said:


> Then how come he hasn't been able to one-shot anyone else who's considered strong? WB, DD and Akainu (off-paneled) have all resisted his freezing in some way. Why wouldn't Jozu be able to?


Stumper...maybe because they all have advantages that Jozu didn't? Whitebeard and Akainu had their DFs. DD couldn't kill Smoker even when he was right on top of him, because Aokiji casually and with non-killing intent stopped him, and DD was shown panting from breaking out of the ice.


Dunno said:


> Yes he could, when he caught him off-guard


Implying Aokiji's best defense wasn't up when he was attacking Whitebeard.


Dunno said:


> he could make Aokiji's lip bleed... I don't think that's an argument in Jozu's favour.


Whitebeard couldn't make Aokiji tangible while Jozu could. Marco didn't injure Aokiji yet Jozu did.


Dunno said:


> Nope. It's one of the best strength feats, after Garp's and Mihawk's, but it's nowhere near one of the best overall feats.


Jozu's feat has Mihawk beat in terms of raw physical strength. And the iceberg heave ho still is one of the best feats in the manga, regardless of category.


Dunno said:


> Yeah... Every time someone survives, it's because of plot armour. You might not know this but plot is actually the driving force of One Piece. Everything that happens is plot, even the fact that some characters are stronger than others is plot. You don't see me saying "WB being stronger than Lucci is because of plot" even though it actually is true. Writing something off as "plot armour" is a convenient way of ignoring the things that doesn't fit into your own idea of the manga.


Croc (who intercepted Mihawk) was KOed by an Alabasta Luffy. His durability wouldn't have been enough to take a hit from Jozu.


Dunno said:


> Nope, I'm only man enough to admit to myself and anyone else that I am full of shit, while you and everyone else are presenting facts.


Wow, you truly are a man amongst men.


RobLucciRapes said:


> *Grabs Popcorn*



No touchy my popcorn.


----------



## Unclear Justice (Feb 9, 2014)

Is this pre-skip or post-skip Jozu?


----------



## Shanks (Feb 9, 2014)

Unclear Justice said:


> Is this pre-skip or post-skip Jozu?



Pre-skip. Considering Jozu lose an arm, we don't even know if he should be stronger, weaker or on the same level now.


----------



## blueframe01 (Feb 9, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Pre-skip. Considering Jozu lose an arm, we don't even know if he should *be stronger,* weaker or on the same level now.



He's not Shanks you know


----------



## Beast (Feb 9, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Sabo is not even stronger than Vista. Also he was a bit weaker than Ace when they were kid, but Ace with mera mera is way stronger than fruitless Ace.



That's quite the joke. Getting the mera gave him a little boost for a short while, but having the train it and all, he would have to leave his other states and train his fruit. Sabo seems to have trained with what he already knew and so, just about makes him as strong as Ace with the mera. 


Your looking too much into DF powers and how they affect the user.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 9, 2014)

blueframe01 said:


> He's not Shanks you know



Aokji also lost a leg.


----------



## Unclear Justice (Feb 9, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Pre-skip. Considering Jozu lose an arm, we don't even know if he should be stronger, weaker or on the same level now.



In this case I?d say Jozu wins mid-diff.

Aside from that I think Sabo should be on the list of banned characters.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Feb 9, 2014)

I repeat myself:

DD = Jozu >> Sabo > Luffy


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 9, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Aokji also lost a leg.



But Kiji can ue his powers to temporarily create one.


----------



## Rob (Feb 9, 2014)

Unclear Justice said:


> Is this pre-skip or post-skip Jozu?



What the fuck dude?


----------



## Unclear Justice (Feb 9, 2014)

^It was relevant to me.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 9, 2014)

Funny now I got reps and negs for this thread. Just to show the difference in opinions with members here is very long and hard.


----------



## Fiddlesticks (Feb 9, 2014)

ER meh GERD guise 

Sabo broke some steel armor

He can solo the world now 

All aboard the next overdone fucking hype train


----------



## Shanks (Feb 9, 2014)

People were over hyping Burgess to hell's gate, but when a good guy out haki him with his first move, Burgess' armor now becomes "some steel armor".

Furthermore, the captain of the first fleet and a major star within the Blackbeard pirates and most likely will be a match up against either the EoS M3 or EoS Novas suddenly gets treated as VA level and got match up against Vergo...


----------



## monkey d ace (Feb 10, 2014)

IMO jozu>=DD>=sabo, atleast for now.


----------



## Slenderman (Feb 10, 2014)

Sabo said:


> This is mainly prediction based on hype and potential. It is also alot easier to predict now that he out haki one of the top BB commanders. People who say Jozu can mid dif is seriously retarded and should drop the manga or stick their head into a hole to avoid the embarrassment.
> 
> And people using the 'based on what we've seen' so far, you're probably saying Nami god-stomp kaido also, I suppose.
> 
> ...



How would Sabo break Jozu's armor? Gettign the mera mera won't help him against Jozu has fire doesn't do anything to diamond. Sometimes guys you should really think about the matchups and not the tier list or a>b>c logic. We have nothing so far to suggest that Sabo can break diamond. I wouldn't mind Dunno Mihawk's dick is way too far up his ass to stop wanking him.


----------



## Slenderman (Feb 10, 2014)

Nobody should be negging anybody. I keep them for trolls and idiots. No need to neg someone for a difference in opinion. That sounds like something a toddler would do


----------



## RF (Feb 10, 2014)

What's the point in negging trolls?


----------



## Rob (Feb 10, 2014)

I always neg everyone. 

Always.


----------



## RF (Feb 10, 2014)

^Negged. **


----------



## Shanks (Feb 10, 2014)

Slenderman said:


> How would Sabo break Jozu's armor? Gettign the mera mera won't help him against Jozu has fire doesn't do anything to diamond. Sometimes guys you should really think about the matchups and not the tier list or a>b>c logic. We have nothing so far to suggest that Sabo can break diamond. I wouldn't mind Dunno Mihawk's dick is way too far up his ass to stop wanking him.



Reason why I say they are fairly even. Right now we know Sabo have strong Coc and crazy CoA. Furthermore, his hype and potential with the Ace thing. Jozu's diamond is strong, but keep in mind half his face was exposed even when in full diamond form.


----------



## Venom (Feb 10, 2014)

I have one question.
When Jozu goes into Diamond mode would a Haki imbued punch hit his actual physical body or would it hit the Diamond?
If it would hit the physical body then I can see Sabo winning this.
If it would hit the diamond then I can't see any way for Sabo to take this.


----------



## Slenderman (Feb 10, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Reason why I say they are fairly even. Right now we know Sabo have strong Coc and crazy CoA. Furthermore, his hype and potential with the Ace thing. Jozu's diamond is strong, but keep in mind half his face was exposed even when in full diamond form.



Maybe his body can't fully transform into diamond but if Sabo per say tries to hit his face he could block it maybe   I definitely want Sabo to be stronger but that diamond is a bitch.


----------



## Slenderman (Feb 10, 2014)

Venom said:


> I have one question.
> When Jozu goes into Diamond mode would a Haki imbued punch hit his actual physical body or would it hit the Diamond?
> If it would hit the physical body then I can see Sabo winning this.
> If it would hit the diamond then I can't see any way for Sabo to take this.



The person would have to break through his diamond as haki can't negate devil fruits. But Jozu sort off coates his body in diamond rather than Luffy who's body form his skin to organs is a rubber man. If that was the case with Jozu he'd probably die if he turns his heart into a diamond. Well maybe.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 10, 2014)

Sakazuki said:


> Jozu is really fucking overrated.



FIXED

Jozu is at least Ace/Curiel level, and they got 1 shotted.


----------



## Slenderman (Feb 10, 2014)

Curiel level. That guy looked like horrible in the war. Sabo would be a top commander in the WB pirate crew.


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 10, 2014)

Slenderman said:


> Nobody should be negging anybody. I keep them for trolls and idiots. No need to neg someone for a difference in opinion. That sounds like something a toddler would do



i've never used a neg since registering on the site, ever.

instead i find out where the trolls and idiots live and i tie then up and force them to listen to justin bieber on an endless loop while watching two girls one cup.


----------



## Venom (Feb 10, 2014)

Slenderman said:


> The person would have to break through his diamond as haki can't negate devil fruits. But Jozu sort off coates his body in diamond rather than Luffy who's body form his skin to organs is a rubber man. If that was the case with Jozu he'd probably die if he turns his heart into a diamond. Well maybe.



Well unless Sabo can finger diamonds the same way he does it to Koala I can't see him taking this.
Daiement is jazt tu stronk


----------

